# Keynote: how do i add background music for all show?



## Giaguara (Apr 28, 2003)

How do I add a background music to keynote so that it'll last as the same music from the 1st slide to the last one? I can't figure it out quickly, and I refuse to drop it to every slide ...


----------



## hulkaros (Apr 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *How do I add a background music to keynote so that it'll last as the same music from the 1st slide to the last one? I can't figure it out quickly, and I refuse to drop it to every slide ...  *



My take on this is that actually you cannot do this with Keynote 

Maybe in Keynote 2?


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 28, 2003)

annoying ... 15 minutes with keynote and ...

- i want to "select all images" to align all the images center and middle - not possible?

- background music, looped and running indipendently thru the show, not depending on the rhythm / speed of the slides. not possible?


----------



## theed (Apr 28, 2003)

perhaps what you want is to play something outside of Keynote?  A standalone mp3 in iTunes?

Perhaps you're looking for something crazy high end, like Macromedia Director?  Sorry I'm not much use, haven't gotten to play with keynote yet.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 28, 2003)

no, i want to do a simple quicktime presentation ... a very simple one, and want to learn to use keynote. i know i could do something faster in flash, but i want to learn to use the keynote...


----------



## ksv (Apr 30, 2003)

I guess you can add a quicktime movie, right? If you select an mp3 instead of a movie and set it to play automatically, I think it should work


----------



## blueguerilla (May 18, 2010)

Using Audio as a Soundtrack 
To have a sound file play throughout your presentation: 
Locate the file using the Media Browser and click the Audio tab. 
Hilite the files location (iTunes, Garage Band, etc.), and then 
select the song. 
Open the Inspector, and select the Document 
Inspector tab. Drag sound file into the Soundtrack window. 
Sound can play once or loop. Adjust volume in Keynote if needed.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 18, 2010)

Let's hope they haven't been waiting (im)patiently in front of their computers for *7 years* awaiting your help!


----------



## blueguerilla (May 18, 2010)

hahaha, yeah I would hope not as well. Just thought I would post that up here, as it was what came up first on a google search of the subject. Hopefully saves a few other people some time.


----------



## Giaguara (May 19, 2010)

Oh yes, I had been waiting for 7 years for a fix for that (and still keep using KN 1 ) 

I guess it's good to have the workaround or solution that works with the current up to date versions of KN be added here though, if the thread is something that keeps being googled for it. Thanks gluegurilla, and welcome to Macosx.com


----------

